# New to rabbits, have question about willow branches



## dmdhart (Nov 23, 2010)

I have recently aquired several rescue rabbits and am in a crash course to learn about them. I've seen lots of people writing about willow baskets for their rabbits. I have a weeping willow tree in my yard. Can I just cut off branches for them? Does it matter what time of year I do this? Can they eat the leaves? Do I have to dry the branches before I give them to them?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Debacus (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure about the leaves but the bark (young fresh growth preferred) is great for them to strip away at. Read somewhere that it contains a pain killing ingredient, don't know the facts on that 'tho.
Mine love Ash twigs the best.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2010)

American Indians used to boil willow bark to make tea and use for pain an fever relief. Guess where Aspirin came from? We have only used fresh apple cuttings--don't know if Willow is alright or not.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

this is what i found when ive researched this in the past.. just make sure the tree doesnt have pesticide on it.

â¢ Orange or lemon trees â branches (fresh or dried)
â¢ Apple tree branchesâ (fresh or dried)
â¢ Willow - branches (fresh or dried)not sure bout fresh leaves but i have bought from a bunny website , their willow rings with "dried" leaves on it.
â¢ Maple, Ash and Pine trees â branches should be dried
â¢ Rose Canes â remove thorns, branches and leaves may be fed fresh or dried

leave in the freezer overnight to kill any bugs.


----------



## dmdhart (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! You have been a great help! I am so glad that I found this forum!


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 24, 2010)

On my list of "Plants That Are OK to Feed to Bunnies", willow leaves and branches are ok. I have feed them to Hershey, and he eats a little bit of them, but not his favorite.


----------

